# Finding grouse??



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Well after a very uneventful morning fishing at Strawberry (wind was murder). We headed up to currant creek to try to find some pine hens. Unfortunately after hiking our butts off for about an hour and a half only animals we saw were chipmunks. Anyone got some advice were i could find some grouse closer to home like around davis/weber counties, Distance usually doesnt matter but gotta save my gas money for the elk and deer hunts next month??


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

I went up into the uintas today and hiked for like 6 hours and saw only 1. Kinda defeating when this happens.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My luck is when I am actually hunting them I find very few. Now when I am deer and elk hunting they are all over the place.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Which area? I may just be hunting the wrong places.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I only saw 2 while elk hunting in the berry.
I find grouse around maples and oak brush this time of year. I will be out at sunrise Saturday morning to see if I can find some. My method is to just go hiking ALL DAY and I usually jump a few. then after a few hunts I am able to close in on where they are hanging out.


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

Got into them pretty thick up hobble creek canyon.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

A-Weezy said:


> Got into them pretty thick up hobble creek canyon.


Yeah i was up near diamond fork camp area and only saw one. I am thinking of heading north like up near snowville.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Critter said:


> My luck is when I am actually hunting them I find very few. Now when I am deer and elk hunting they are all over the place.


+1 me too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > My luck is when I am actually hunting them I find very few. Now when I am deer and elk hunting they are all over the place.
> ...


Thats the way it usually works for me. Or you see them in an area that is posted. #1Deer1eye can vouch for that on chuckars!


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

@speedbump. I have not had much luck in diamond. Most my birds come out of sheep creek or hobble


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

A-Weezy said:


> @speedbump. I have not had much luck in diamond. Most my birds come out of sheep creek or hobble


Left or right fork on hobble? I don't know that area just looked it up on google maps.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Speedbump said:


> A-Weezy said:
> 
> 
> > @speedbump. I have not had much luck in diamond. Most my birds come out of sheep creek or hobble
> ...


Left side, 5th tree on right....


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

Pole haven up left hand or the switchbacks up right hand. I'm heading out for the rest of the day here shortly. I will let you know what I see


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

I went up right fork this morning and saw a ton of wildlife but only one ruffed grouse.


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

I spent the better half of the day hunting and did not see any grouse... Kinda depressing but gonna keep goin out


----------

